# ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI Hero - Frage zu Q-LED Status Codes



## SirRobin (29. November 2017)

Ich bin ja was das Board angeht noch ein relativer Neuling aber eine  Frage hätte ich jetzt doch an euch: Seit ein paar Reboots zeigt Q-LED  jetzt immer die 33 an, davor war es meist 24 oder 40. Muß man dem denn  jetzt irgendwie Beachtung schenken oder wie geht man damit um? Dauernd  drauf schauen ist ja auch doof aber speziell am Anfang finde ich solche  unterschiede einfach auffällig...soweit ich rausgefunden habe, scheint mir die 40 ja eigentlich normal zu sein wenn alles passt. Wie kommt dann so eine Änderung zustande? Ich habe am System nichts mehr gedreht, nichts angeschlossen oder im BIOS verändert. 33 hat wohl - zumindest habe ich das im Netz gefunden - mit der Initalisierung des Speichers zu tun aber im Handbuch stand dazu z.B. ebenfalls nichts...

Hm...


----------



## Ion (29. November 2017)

Steht da echt nichts im Handbuch zum Board? Normalerweise sollten die Codes da drin stehen.


----------



## SirRobin (29. November 2017)

Ich finde nur zum Bereich 32 - 36 etwas, genauer "CPU Post Memory Initialization" - was auch immer das bedeutet weil ich die letzten Tage eigentlich immer die 40 dort stehen hatte, aber dazu steht gar nichts im Handbuch...hm


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. November 2017)

Leuchtet denn die Q-Led vom Ram zb.? Nicht die Q-Codes.Das Board hat ja auch Q-Led für CPU,Ram,VGA und Boot.
ASUS Q Codes | Codigos ASUS | एसस क्यू संहिताओं | AsusのQコード | Asus Q-Codes | LCD Motherboard | www.asusqcodes.com
40=System erwacht aus dem S4 Ruhezustand auf(Windows Schnellstart deaktivieren?)
33=CPU post-memory Initialisierung (wie du richtig erkannt hast)
Bootet der Rechner denn normal?
Teste doch mal den ram einzeln.
Bios Update wäre etv. auch nützlich auch wenn du nichts verändert hast.


----------



## SirRobin (30. November 2017)

Ich danke für Eure antworten! Also ich muß sagen der Rechner verhält sich bis jetzt völlig normal, ich kann nichts feststellen was Probleme macht - ich möchte nur verstehen wie es zu dieser Statusänderung kommt. Ich habe neben der Q-LED eine gründe LED, die mir laut Handbuch sagt die CPU ist in Ordnung. Weitere LEDs kann ich, abgesehen von der für die HDD nicht finden auf dem Board. Ich habe hier mal ein Bild hochgeladen, da sieht man das eigentlich ganz gut finde ich. Oben die LED von der CPU, mehr ist da aber sonst nicht (Speicher).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. November 2017)

Naja die anderen werden halt nicht leuchten,weil ja alles ok ist.
Wie taktet der Ram denn?
Wenn sonst alles läuft muss du dir ja keine Sorgen machen
Evt. fragst du den Asus Support mal hier im Forum ob das normal ist oder ob er die Codes durchlaufen muss.Ka. auf was der stehen bleiben muss


----------



## LastManStanding (30. November 2017)

Ich habe win 7 64Bit
Standardmäßig steht bei mir seit Inbetriebnahme 24 auf der Q-LED Anzeige sobald das Windows Bootsymbol erscheint also sobald die Inizialisierung abgeschlossen ist, aber spätestens im Login Bildschirm.
33 steht nur ganz Kurz vor dem ASUS UEFI boot-Bildschirm währenddessen es das Logo zeigt steht dot A2 dann ich glaube OC-A9....und ein paar schnelle Zahlen.
 A9 war Heute übriegens mein kleiner Bootfehler-Freund... aber ich glaube das Ubdate auf 1702 hat es behoben--Ich hoffe..
Also erst viele veschiedene Zahlen/Kurz 33/A2 Asus Bootlogo)/OC/A9/wieder viele Zahlen/ dann InizialisierungAA/66/98/99/24 im Normalbetrieb 
So in etwa sieht es bei mir aus wenn es normal ist^^
---(Beim Crosshair V war das noch AAwenn gut war, und A0 oder 99 wenn nicht richtig lief)
Das war jetz aus dem Gedächniss^^ ich gucke da oft drauf weils irgendwie Cool aussieht

Aber das Handbuch zeigt tatsächlich nicht alle gängingen Codes an.. traurig

Wenn ein OC fehler auftritt/Spannung/Takt bei CPUoder RAM, Startet er nicht ist aber an. Und dort steht dann AD-A0-OC-71 oder sowas die zahl Variiert je nachdem was ihm nicht passt.
A9 bei Start Problemen zb defekte Bauteile ram/CPU/Graka Manchmal auch bei Lüfter Drehzahlen die nicht gefallen
und 99 zeigt sind manchmal auch Initialiesierungs Probleme z.B. wenn eine USB Festplatte im Port steckt und er auf Antwort wartet von dieser, vor Systemstart, wenn diese aber nicht Direkt anläuft.

Ja!nur eine hilfestellung/Beispiel aber ob dir das wirklich Hilft glaub ich nicht


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. November 2017)

24 scheint auch kein Fehlercode zu sein,weil der garnicht aufgeführt wird


----------



## SirRobin (30. November 2017)

Bios 1702? Gibt es das schon? Tatsächlich, da sind mehrere LEDs zu finden laut Handbuch, leuchtet aber wirklich nur eine in grün 
Klar, beim Start wechselt die Q-LED wirklich munter alles mögliche durch, das war auch schon so seit ich den Rechner letzte Woche in Betrieb genommen habe. Aber speziell am Anfang ist man ja immer hellhörig wenn sich dann plötzlich Sachen vermeintlich grundlos ändern...


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. November 2017)

Ich finde "nur" 1701 auf der Asus HP.
[Sammelthread] ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (X370)


----------



## SirRobin (30. November 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt gerade mal den Bootvorgang beobachtet, es springen wirklich viele Zahlen und Buchstaben durch und kurz vor der Windowsanmeldung sehe ich auch die 24, die dann gleich in die 33 übergeht...das ist auf jeden Fall neu. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nur nicht ob ich da jetzt explizit den Speicher beobachten sollte oder hier weitere Schritte in Angriff nehmen - solange alles sauber läuft


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Dezember 2017)

Je nach Modell (ein C6H habe ich gerade nicht aufgebaut) schließen Mainboards den POST normalerweise mit AA, A0, 00 oder seltener auch eine Kombiantion mit einer 9 drin ab. Eine statische 24 habe ich noch nie gesehen, außer als Fehlermeldung.
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, sich nach abgeschlossenem POST die CPU-Temperatur anzeigen zu lassen. Bei Asus muss man dies für gewöhnlich erst im UEFI aktivieren, aber Werte von 24 bis 40 würden passen.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Dezember 2017)

Habe das selbe also nach dem Booten steht eine 24 in der LED anzeige. Und Falls ich meiner Vermutung und deiner Trauen darf müsste das die CPU Temp sein.Und bei mir ändert die sich nicht auch nach einer längeren Sitzungsdauer. Habe aber  mal in der Anleitung des C6H geschaut und unter 24 wird kein Fehler angezeigt. Das heißt bzw beteutet es sollte die CPU Temp sein.


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

Jup, ist die Temperatur....


3.6.3 
ROG-Effekte
Mit den Elementen in diesem Menü können Sie die LEDs auf Ihrem Motherboard und die 
Funktionen für die Q-Code-LED konfigurieren.  

Onboard LEDs
Dieses Element ermöglicht Ihnen das Aktivieren aller integrierten LEDs. 
Konfigurationsoptionen: [Enabled] [Disabled]
Q-Code-LED Funktion[Auto] 
    Zeigt automatisch den POST (Power-On Self-Test)-Code und die CPU-
Temperatur auf der Q-Code-LED an.
[POST Code Only] 
Zeigt den POST (Power-On Self-Test)-Code auf der Q-Code-LED an

ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO Manual| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Dezember 2017)

Wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## SirRobin (14. Dezember 2017)

Ehrlich, ich habe das wirklich nicht vorher gesehen! Krass! Vielen herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben! Habe eben das neue Update fürs Bios eingespielt und gleich geschaut, steht natürlich wieder auf 33...jetzt muß ich nur mal schauen ob ich das irgendwie hin bekomme, dass sich dieser Wert auch mal ändert, dann glaub ich das auch 

Allerdings muß ich noch folgendes ergänzen:

Habe eben bei mir im BIOS geschaut, ich habe diese beiden Optionen gar nicht:

Q-Code-LED Funktion
[Auto] 
[POST Code Only] 

Ich kann lediglich die ROG Effekte auf Enabled oder Disabled stellen...hm...


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

lol...ok die Anleitung ist die richtige?

Mein Bios (anderes MB/CPU) hat die Einstellung unter
Advanced -> ROG effects ->

Onboard LED 
QCode LED Function -> wie in deiner Anleitung

Hm..evtl. hat Asus das einfach vergessen freizuschalten.
..............

Tatsache..... 7. Bild linke Spalte:
ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero (AMD X370) Motherboard Review


----------



## SirRobin (14. Dezember 2017)

Ja, definitiv nicht vorhanden! Habe das eben nochmal mit Prime95 gecheckt und nach rund 20 Minuten neu gebootet, laut Windows Temp bei 42 Grad...direkt wieder die 33 im Display bei der Windows Anmeldung, also irgendwas passt da noch nicht...


----------



## SirRobin (14. Dezember 2017)

Was sollte sich eigentlich ändern wenn ich die ROG Effects auf Disabled stelle - habe das gerade mal versucht und merke da echt keinerlei unterschied...hm...


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

Schreib ne mail (nicht per Telefon) an den ASUS Support.

ROG Effects auf Disabled -> sollte die Kinderdisco ausschalten / bzw. die Status LEDs und Startknopf LED usw.


----------

